# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  НАРОДНЫЙ разгуляй!!! ВЗРЫВ эмоций!!!

## Уралочка

*СКАЗОЧНЫЙ РАЗГУЛЯЙ!!!!!*

Да попадём мы в сказку сказочную… никем ни разу не показанную и не читанную.

ЭЭЭХХХХХХ!!!!!!! Что дальше?!

А стоят девчонки, стоят в сторонке, канат в руках теребя. 
«Ну и ну» - подумали молодцы красные и свой канат в руки взяли. 
*
Продолжительность блока 15-20 минут.*

*в комплект входит: подробное описание, музыка, СТУДИЙНАЯ запись, ВИДЕО!!!*

Стоимость *1500р* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

ludmila_zub (01.04.2016), Абюл45 (15.05.2016), РУШАНОВНА (17.04.2016), Ураган (01.04.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

*ФОТО С НАРОДНОГО БЛОКА.*

[img]http://*********su/7078491m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7079515m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7136858m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/7141978m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7140954m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7139930m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/7132762m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7126618m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7088730m.jpg[/img]

----------

ludmila_zub (01.04.2016), Абюл45 (15.05.2016)

----------


## РУШАНОВНА

Это действительно, РАЗГУЛЯЙ!!! Можно так разгуляться именно в этом блоке....не остановишь.....СУПЕР БЛОК!!!!

----------

Уралочка (17.04.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> .СУПЕР БЛОК!!!!


*Это правда - одни эмоции!!!*

[img]http://*********su/7145572m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7150692m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7148644m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/7200871m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7201895m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/7207015m.jpg[/img]

----------

Абюл45 (15.05.2016)

----------


## Абюл45

Друзья, я влюбилась в этот блок, как только его увидела, :Tender:  если у вас его ещё НЕТ....вы много потеряли...это не просто супер блок, ЭТО СУПЕР ПУПЕР БЛОК :Ok:

----------

Уралочка (15.05.2016)

----------


## Ангелин@

Это действительно настоящий РАЗГУЛЯЙ!!!  :Yes4: Народ так разгуляется, что потом не остановишь!!! :Yahoo:  Очень убойный, яркий, зажигательный, эмоциональный блок! Уважаемые коллеги, даже не задумывайтесь... быстрей приобретайте и РАЗГУЛЯЙ Вам обеспечен на все 100%  :Victory:  Леночка, спасибо тебе большое за настоящие шедевры!!! Благодаря твоим блокам, праздники проходят всегда на УРА!!! :Ok:

----------

Уралочка (01.06.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Это действительно настоящий РАЗГУЛЯЙ!!! Народ так разгуляется, что потом не остановишь!!! Очень убойный, яркий, зажигательный, эмоциональный блок! Уважаемые коллеги, даже не задумывайтесь... быстрей приобретайте и РАЗГУЛЯЙ Вам обеспечен на все 100%  Леночка, спасибо тебе большое за настоящие шедевры!!! Благодаря твоим блокам, праздники проходят всегда на УРА!!!


Спасибо!!! Этот блок тоже очень люблю... удачи Вам в работе. с ув. Елена.

----------


## norushka

Очень классный блок!!! Как мы любим все народное, чтоб душа русская развернулась.... А в этом блоке есть где разгуляться, веселый, динамичный блок заведет гостей на любом празднике, участвуют с удовольствием, яркая изюминка в мою копилочку!!! Леночка, спасибо за очередной ХИТ!!!

----------

Уралочка (30.10.2016)

----------

